
How ‘Developer’ Became Such a Dirty Word - Bostonian
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/29/upshot/developer-dirty-word-housing-shortage.html
======
pseudolus
Might want to edit the title to clarify that the article is referring to real
estate developers.

